# How many people are struggling getting 7,7,7,7 in IELTS ?



## eng_mody (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm Mohamed From Egypt. My profession is a Software Engineer.

I'm new here, I have a problem getting fours sevens in IELTS so I can proceed with my EOI application. I did the ACS and my lawyer is waiting for my result.

anyone here has the same problem ?
We can chat over skype to communicate and post our english language and also to chat about the process and the plans ?

anyone interested ? PM with your skype so we can talk soon.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

eng_mody said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm Mohamed From Egypt. My profession is a Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


what are your latest results?


----------



## eng_mody (Oct 15, 2013)

hmm I entered it twice : 
first time : 
L : 7.5 
R : 6
S : 6 
W: 6

and the second time : 
L : 7 
R : 7
S : 6.5 
W: 6


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

You lack points? Or is it a minimum requirement?


----------



## eng_mody (Oct 15, 2013)

You can say both of them, for a Software Engineer most of the jobs and nominated skills need four seven as a requirement. Moreover, I can not complete 60 points ( I have only 55 - now with minimum 6)


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

go for state sponsorship in that case you wont be needing 7 in each okay.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

I have the same problem (look at my signature). I also have 55 points and a nominated occupation with 70 points threshold. I gave up for now

Instead, I'm doing the second skill assessment to change my nominated occupation and to go for 190 visa


----------



## eng_mody (Oct 15, 2013)

thanks dears for your reply, I asked my consultant for the SS, but I did the ACS under 261313 software Engineer and unfortunately most of the SS in this job need 7 minimum for all sections !!

so the consultant told me we have no option!! do any one have a SS needs only 6,6,6,6 in the IELTS ?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Good luck guys. Don't give up.

One of my friends did IELTS 17 times and still could not clear it. However, she managed to get PR under employer nominated scheme at the end.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

ancientglory said:


> good luck guys. Don't give up.
> 
> One of my friends did ielts *17 times *and still could not clear it. However, she managed to get pr under employer nominated scheme at the end.


17 ???


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, I couldn't believe it when I first heard it. I couldn't even fathom the idea of doing it more than twice. She tried in several places in Australia, New Zealand and India.

I think her approach was wrong. She kept doing it assuming that she would get all 7s by chance, rather than focusing more on improving her English.


----------



## eng_mody (Oct 15, 2013)

17 !!! I did it 3 times and I feel that I'm a Foolish man !! 

God with her.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> ...
> I think her approach was wrong. She kept doing it assuming that she would get all 7s by chance, rather than focusing more on improving her English.


I attempted 5 times throughout 1 year. My best score was in my first attempt and my worst score was in the last attempt. The funniest thing is that I was constantly practicing and improving my English. It doesn't make sense. That is why I believe that IELTS is a fraud.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Croat said:


> I attempted 5 times throughout 1 year. My best score was in my first attempt and my worst score was in the last attempt. The funniest thing is that I was constantly practicing and improving my English. It doesn't make sense. That is why I believe that IELTS is a fraud.


That's too bad mate. I'm guessing you fell short in the writing module? I think you might be missing on the exam tricks. That's the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> That's too bad mate. I'm guessing you fell short in the writing module? I think you might be missing on the exam tricks. That's the only thing that makes sense.


It's either writing OR speaking. If I get one module 7, the other one is always 6,5

The first time I got 6,5 in writing and 7,5 in speaking
Second time 7,0 in writing and 6,5 in speaking
Third time 7,5 in writing and 6,5 in speaking
Fourth time 6,5 in writing and 7,0 in speaking
The fifth time I got both 6,5

So you can see why it doesn't make any sense and why I believe in conspiracy theory


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Croat said:


> I attempted 5 times throughout 1 year. My best score was in my first attempt and my worst score was in the last attempt. The funniest thing is that I was constantly practicing and improving my English. It doesn't make sense. That is why I believe that IELTS is a fraud.


You are right mate
IELTS is the best and easiest way to make money with world wide monopoly.
There is no guarantee even for the best guy to clear.
I was lucky to get 7+ in my 3 attempt.
Sometimes even native english applicants have to give multiple attempts to clear it.

Regards
Amit


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Croat said:


> It's either writing OR speaking. If I get one module 7, the other one is always 6,5
> 
> The first time I got 6,5 in writing and 7,5 in speaking
> Second time 7,0 in writing and 6,5 in speaking
> ...


Yeah, this looks odd.


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> You are right mate
> IELTS is the best and easiest way to make money with world wide monopoly.
> There is no guarantee even for the best guy to clear.
> I was lucky to get 7+ in my 3 attempt.
> ...


That's very true. 

I'm English and was ok but another English who I met was taking it for the 5th time.

The thing is......the IELTS is all about technically correct English, not practically correct English if that makes sense. 

So in some ways it's harder for us natives. 

James


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

*From 7 to 8 in Speaking*

Hi Guys,

I am in the similar boat trying to get 8 in speaking. I gave my Ielts on 18th of Jan and got R:8.5 L:8.5 W:8 and S:7. I wanted to get 8 in speaking, essentially taking my point score from 60 to 70.

Please advice me if i should retake IELTS? How much effort is needed to increase the score from 7 to 8 in speaking? 

When I gave my earlier test, i only practised the book sent by British Council and that too only Reading and Listening. I was surprised by the tense environment of the speaking test as I didn't expect to be talking to a invigilator behaving like a robot. That put me off.

The first part of my speaking test went very well but then she asked me about museums, history and stuff i don't have any idea about and i started to fumble. So again, given my earlier performance without even a minute of practise, can you guys advice me of my chances to get 8 if i do practise this time?

Thanks,
Deepesh


----------



## sarz80 (Feb 5, 2014)

AncientGlory said:


> Good luck guys. Don't give up.
> 
> One of my friends did IELTS 17 times and still could not clear it. However, she managed to get PR under employer nominated scheme at the end.


Wow, thats too much. I think then I should consider myself lucky to get L8, R8, S8.5, & W7 in the first attempt.


----------



## sarz80 (Feb 5, 2014)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the similar boat trying to get 8 in speaking. I gave my Ielts on 18th of Jan and got R:8.5 L:8.5 W:8 and S:7. I wanted to get 8 in speaking, essentially taking my point score from 60 to 70.
> 
> ...


Thats impressive score. I would say yes you can definitely improve your speaking score. A couple of tips, whenever you go out (commuting to office or back home) start observing the things around you and start talking to yourself explaining these. Secondly while in exam, even if you don't know anything about museum, just don't bother that you have to talk about museum, just say something related to that, like: I don't know much about museums as I have just visited a couple of museums throughout my life, but I have an interest in art in general and sculptures are my area of interest . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
Do understand that they don't give a damn about museum details, all they want to know is how well you can speak. Hope it helps.


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

This time i sure will practise. I am usually a very good speaker but they created an environment of torture room that really made a big deal of a simple speaking test. And this time i will watch videos on youtube as well. 

One question, I thought the reply has to related to the question, as in i can't divulge from topic? Is that not the case?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

IELTS is just money making business.Moreover they have increased the fees both for re-marking and new test.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> IELTS is just money making business.Moreover they have increased the fees both for re-marking and new test.


Of course


----------



## eng_mody (Oct 15, 2013)

I entered it for the forth time and still struggling getting 7,7,7,7 in all sections. ggggrrrrrrrrr

I will try another time next month yet does anyone know any trusted online tutor can upgrade your band effectively ?

I feel so bad because of IELTS !!!


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

deepeshneo007 said:


> This time i sure will practise. I am usually a very good speaker but they created an environment of torture room that really made a big deal of a simple speaking test. And this time i will watch videos on youtube as well.
> 
> One question, I thought the reply has to related to the question, as in i can't divulge from topic? Is that not the case?


Its not that bad. I had to take IELTS twice because I did not score 8 in Writing which was the minimum I required for 60 points. It was like a chat over a cup of coffee on both occasions.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

eng_mody said:


> I entered it for the forth time and still struggling getting 7,7,7,7 in all sections. ggggrrrrrrrrr
> 
> I will try another time next month yet does anyone know any trusted online tutor can upgrade your band effectively ?
> 
> I feel so bad because of IELTS !!!


I used these online resources to improve my writing score from 6.5 to 8

Free online IELTS preparation with Dominic -DC IELTS

I got my papers evaluated at this site. They charge USD 20 for four papers.

IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free


Other than that, I used Cambridge IELTS 8 and 9 to practice my listening and reading skills.

Hope this helps.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Mody? how is it going?
I`m Egyptian as well from Alex, my IELTS is good but i did it once only, i`m about to repeat it after i send my Engineers australia report (will use the old result which was 8.5 , 7.5, 7, 6.5)
my writing was ok but i did a terrible mistake by not seeing there is another page for the Technical essay (academic) so i stuffed the words in a very bad way 
lol anyway i was making it to test my skills

if you want to contact me we can share problems etc... Skype : spiritstallion3 
email : [email protected]


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Mody? how is it going?
I`m Egyptian as well from Alex, my IELTS is good but i did it once only, i`m about to repeat it after i send my Engineers australia report (will use the old result which was 8.5 , 7.5, 7, 6.5)
my writing was ok but i did a terrible mistake by not seeing there is another page for the Technical essay (academic) so i stuffed the words in a very bad way 
lol anyway i was making it to test my skills

if you want to contact me we can share problems etc... Skype : spiritstallion3 
email : [email protected]


One of my friends did IELTS _*17*_ times

and you are still friends ?


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

hey 
I didn't expect to find Egyptians here  
Mind if one more Egyptian joins you?


----------



## zedte (Nov 5, 2012)

eng_mody said:


> I entered it for the forth time and still struggling getting 7,7,7,7 in all sections. ggggrrrrrrrrr
> 
> I will try another time next month yet does anyone know any trusted online tutor can upgrade your band effectively ?
> 
> I feel so bad because of IELTS !!!


Hi, are you sure you need 7 from all bands? What would be your score if you have got only 6,6,6,6 from IELTS? To get NSW state sponsorship you probably need to get only 6s.


----------



## eng_mody (Oct 15, 2013)

sorry guys 
I was doing another IELTS test but I went sleepless :S 
So I believe I will redo it again soon isA

Yes I'm from Egypt - Cairo actually. Welcome to anyone from Egypt to join us


----------



## KeenaStewart89 (May 18, 2014)

We can visit over skype to convey and post our english dialect and additionally to talk about the methodology and the arrangements ?

capitalremovalslondon.co.uk


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

Another Egyptian here ..

Also with some difficulties in Ielts; two times L7.5, R7.5,W7, S6.5...

So let's share preparations and experiences...

Come oooon we can do it..ISA


----------



## eng_mody (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm ok to add anyone on Skype to talk about IELTS and migration process.

My skype is "e-modux"


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

spiritstallion said:


> Mody? how is it going?
> I`m Egyptian as well from Alex, my IELTS is good but i did it once only, i`m about to repeat it after i send my Engineers australia report (will use the old result which was 8.5 , 7.5, 7, 6.5)
> my writing was ok but i did a terrible mistake by not seeing there is another page for the Technical essay (academic) so i stuffed the words in a very bad way
> lol anyway i was making it to test my skills
> ...


Hi Mate , 
I also need indiviusal Band 7 in all modules. 
Add me on skye: [email protected] (naga nnagari R Reddy) for further discuss on IELTS / future plans...

BR///
Naga....


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

KeenaStewart89 said:


> We can visit over skype to convey and post our english dialect and additionally to talk about the methodology and the arrangements ?
> 
> capitalremovalslondon.co.uk




Hi Mate , 
I also need indiviusal Band 7 in all modules. 
Add me on skye: [email protected] (naga nnagari R Reddy) for further discuss on IELTS / future plans...

BR///
Naga....


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

eng_mody said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm Mohamed From Egypt. My profession is a Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate , 
I also need indiviusal Band 7 in all modules. 
Add me on skye: [email protected] (naga nnagari R Reddy) for further discuss on IELTS / future plans...

BR///
Naga....


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

El Hoss said:


> Another Egyptian here ..
> 
> Also with some difficulties in Ielts; two times L7.5, R7.5,W7, S6.5...
> 
> ...


You're welcome! .. yes we can do it Inshaallah


----------

